# Natural pain relief/anti-inflammatories



## Lisen (Aug 5, 2019)

Does anyone know anything about natural pain relief and anti-inflammatories for birds? I have read a little about cayenne pepper, but how much should you give a young pigeon?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I won't give cayenne pepper to a pigeon. What is wrong with him?


----------



## BoHoyes (Dec 28, 2013)

*I hope this helps*

I didn't read through all of it but what I did read sounded good.

https://www.fictionpress.com/s/2769892/1/Columbia-Livia-Keeping-Pigeons


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, here you can read something about natural remedies for birds:

https://allnaturalpetcare.com/blog/...ments-birds-exotic-poultry-pigeons-waterfowl/

I read on the website of the French association C.RE.DO des pigeons some informations about the use of turmeric as anti-inflammatory.
They say that it's possible to give to pigeons organic fresh turmeric (a piece of 4-5 mm square once or twice a day) or organic turmeric powder (mix in a bowl the equivalent of one drop of turmeric with several tablespoon of oil, like rapeseed oil or sunflower oil, and give one drop to the pigeon).
I have never tried it. 

They also talk about the use of arnica CH 9 as pain relief and anti-inflammatory. 

Dosage:
Day one: 3 pellets twice a day (total 6);
Day two and three: 2 pellets twice a day (total 4);
Day four: 1 pellet twice a day (total 2).

This is the link (I'm sorry but it's in French language):

https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/nourrir-bebe-pigeon-tombe-nid/

I gave arnica just to my beloved cat Kira (the vet prescribed it) but I have never tried it with birds. 

This is a really interesting thread:

Herbal and holistic remedies for pigeons
https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=38713

About me, as natural remedies for birds, I sometimes use honey or chamomile tea, etc. 
I always buy pickstones containing clay and anise and I give twice a week ACV water.


----------



## BoHoyes (Dec 28, 2013)

*Needing Training Baskets?*

Does anyone have training baskets? Mine were stolen, scrappers I think. I need them for training and YB's.


----------

